# need a fishing partner for west end tournament



## Tc Trout Master (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to fish the tournament. I have never fished a tournament before so looking for a veteran. I have a boat. so all you will need is your entire fee and your own tackle. I don't want to fish the tournament alone since I am new at this


----------



## rippalipp (Nov 15, 2005)

*tournament*

I have fished about 10 redfish tournaments.but i fish about 3 times per week.give me a call if your interested.281-217-2500 Heath James (Colton Custom Rods)


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

did you look on FWE webstie ?


----------

